# Need suggestions ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just received real surprise for Christmas present, i.e. "ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC" with "ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32 Inch 1080p 1800R Curved Monitor with Dual Speakers HDMI DVI and VGA" 

Will be wanting some protective programs on it. Have "Avast" on computer I'm presently using and it is constantly giving me problems wanting me to update to a paid version. What would you suggest I place on this new PC that will protect it and my personal information?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Just received real surprise for Christmas present, i.e. "ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC" with "ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32 Inch 1080p 1800R Curved Monitor with Dual Speakers HDMI DVI and VGA"
> 
> Will be wanting some protective programs on it. Have "Avast" on computer I'm presently using and it is constantly giving me problems wanting me to update to a paid version. What would you suggest I place on this new PC that will protect it and my personal information?


Sledge hammer?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What OS does it have. If its windows 10 use defender.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

SRSLADE why would you make such a suggestion? Is it a bad computer to have?

Gary it is a Windows 10 Home 64-bit


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Will be wanting some protective programs on it. Have "Avast" on computer I'm presently using and it is constantly giving me problems wanting me to update to a paid version.


Avast Free is pretty good protection. You shouldn't need the paid version. 

I use Avast Free and I don't get nagging requests. Just keep in mind that it needs to be updated, but that happens automatically in the background.

Avast makes a distinction between updating and upgrading. Upgrade takes you to the paid version, while updating keeps the virus definitions up to date. Just remember to never click on upgrade.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> SRSLADE why would you make such a suggestion? Is it a bad computer to have?
> 
> Gary it is a Windows 10 Home 64-bit


I don't know I was being a jerk. Sorry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well the Avast on this PC is definitely different from yours Nevada as it is constantly advertising for me to "upgrade" to a paid version.

Am also wanting protective programs...not just for viruses. Any suggestions as to what this Windows 10 Home 64-bit would need?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Settings! Go into the Avast settings and fiddle with them to stop that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Malware Bytes is a good program for protection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Malware Bytes is a good program for protection.


Yes it is.
Adblock Plus will prevent most ads.
Ghostery will block tracking cookies.

A get regular pop-ups from Avast.
I just close them and keep using the free version with no virus issues.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks I'll look into those.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I must be doing something wrong. The multiplayer game I've enjoyed for years is taking over 8 hrs to load on this PC and then it doesn't complete the task. I've looked for firewalls and have added the .exe file of RuneScape to get thru; but still no fully loaded game. It finally loads the login page, I login and click which world to play and, after about 15 minutes of nothing but a black screen I get kicked back to the initial login page. So confusing... Any ideas? 

Also this computer came with two discs; yet no where can I find a disc player on it...???


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I must be doing something wrong. The multiplayer game I've enjoyed for years is taking over 8 hrs to load on this PC and then it doesn't complete the task. I've looked for firewalls and have added the .exe file of RuneScape to get thru; but still no fully loaded game. It finally loads the login page, I login and click which world to play and, after about 15 minutes of nothing but a black screen I get kicked back to the initial login page. So confusing... Any ideas?
> 
> Also this computer came with two discs; yet no where can I find a disc player on it...???


Take a look at your memory usage. You can do that in the task manager.

Do a Ctrl-Alt-Del and click on Task Manager. Click on the Performance tab. You can see your cpu & memory usage there.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Task Manager winder > performance shows:
CPU 1-5% of 4.07 GHz
Memory 3.4/15.9 GB (21%)
Disk 0 (C 0-2%
Ethernet S: 0 R -16.0R : 1.4 Mbps
Wi-Fi "not connected"
Bluetooth PAN "not connected"
GPU 0 Radeon RX 590 Series 1%

CPU utilization percentage [AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor] is under 10% (1-3%)
Speed 3.76 GHz
Processes 169
Threads 2901
Handles 102801
Up time 0:19:02:36

Base speed: 3.60 HGz
Sockets: 1
Cores: 6
Logical processors: 12
Virtualization: enabled
L1 cache 384 KB
L2 cache: 3.0 MB
L3 cache: 32.0 MB

I do not think it is a memory problem. Is it? (This is a brand new computer and I've not, thus far downloaded anything to it except for the exe file of this game I enjoy, i.e. RuneScape.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

There's really no reason for your system to be slow. You have tons of excess resources.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I finally did get into this multiplayer game of RuneScape; and it runs beautifully! Still have no idea as to why loading it the first time was so difficult; but now it loads very fast.

Thanks so much for helping.


----------

